# Looking for recommendations for direct vent natural gas fireplace  for new house



## Nanie (Jan 14, 2018)

Building a new house at the NJ shore- The focal point will be a double sided fireplace- one side facing dining area and the other side facing family room of a 3200 sq ft house. Looking for an efficient natural gas fireplace - full view - arched -very plain - no louvers etc. We also will have a fireplace in the bedroom (30 or 32").

I've done a lot of research and it looks like the quality gas fireplaces are Mendota, followed by Fireplace Xtrordinaire. We want to use the same manufacturer for both fireplaces.We just found out that Mendota does not have double-sided gas fireplaces. Should we go with Fireplace Xtrordinaire? Builder is pushing for Heat n Glo - but I see a lot of bad reviews about them. I know we aren't supposed to talk brand names - but I need advice on choosing the right gas fireplaces which are backed by the manufacturer.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 14, 2018)

You need to do some more research. If you are looking at fireplace inserts, you are looking at the WRONG products. 
You need to be researching gas FIRE PLACES. There is a BIG difference. 
You need an existing masonry fire place to install an INSERT.
If you are building new, your builder will have to frame out the fire place opening.
Heat & Glo makes some very fine see-thru fire places, as does Regency. 
Both of their see thru fire places have rectangular shapes, however, HnG 
has arched fronts available.
Can't speak to the FX...


----------



## Nanie (Jan 14, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> You need to do some more research. If you are looking at fireplace inserts, you are looking at the WRONG products.
> You need to be researching gas FIRE PLACES. There is a BIG difference.
> You need an existing masonry fire place to install an INSERT.
> If you are building new, your builder will have to frame out the fire place opening.
> ...


Thank you, DAKSY for your response. Obviously, I'm not an expert - so I used the word "insert" rather than "fireplace" -I'm just a consumer wanting to buy a reputable product which will function properly and last a long time.  Yes, I have researched. The problem is it is difficult to find straight information - many of the sites look like they are reviews but are actually sites set up to advertise the manufacturer. Every manufacturer says they are the best. I was hoping to get some valuable, unbiased information here.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 14, 2018)

Understood. Your BEST bet is to visit one or more hearthshops & take a look at the display units.
Bear in mind that some shops have to have higher gas pressures in order to run many units at once,
& that can change the flame heights & overall presentation.
Also, background noise in the showroom may actually drown out the audible sound of the blowers in the 
fire places.
Once you have seen more units, give us the particular manufacturers & models & those in here that
know the nuances of each can better help you in your selection.


----------



## Nanie (Jan 18, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Understood. Your BEST bet is to visit one or more hearthshops & take a look at the display units.
> Bear in mind that some shops have to have higher gas pressures in order to run many units at once,
> & that can change the flame heights & overall presentation.
> Also, background noise in the showroom may actually drown out the audible sound of the blowers in the
> ...


Okay - Of all the see-thru models - We are considering -Fireplace Xtrordinair 864 See-Thru Greensmart., Heat & Glo Escape See Through IPI Plus, and Napolean HD81.  Does anyone have any experience here with these models? We want reliability as well as aesthetics. Thank you


----------



## Nanie (Feb 4, 2018)

Jeesh is this an old website or something?  I asked a question over 3 weeks ago - took a beating as dished out by DAKSY for not knowing everything there is to know about fireplaces - (yeah, that's why I'm asking questions of you "experts") and NOTHING AT ALL, NO RESPONSES at all. This is a lame website, send it to the archives - nothing is going on here


----------



## Uncle Threge (Feb 7, 2018)

Nanie said:


> Jeesh is this an old website or something?  I asked a question over 3 weeks ago - took a beating as dished out by DAKSY for not knowing everything there is to know about fireplaces - (yeah, that's why I'm asking questions of you "experts") and NOTHING AT ALL, NO RESPONSES at all. This is a lame website, send it to the archives - nothing is going on here


All 3 Manufacturers you have mentioned are top quality. figure out what it is you want, visit some show rooms if you can and make a decision depending on your needs and budget. Some have more bells and whistles, heat output etc.


----------



## Ezorn (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi, we would like to add a gas fireplace to an existing family room. 8 ft ceilings, 12’7 x 19’3 room, back wall . Looking at Mendota, Regency or Heath nGlo. Thinking of building a dog house on side of yard so gas fireplace does not come into family room 2 feet.
Having a hard time deciding on brand? Can anyone help?


----------

